
What's the fastest Linux web browser? - CrankyBear
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2017/03/02/twitter-scrambles-those-anonymous-account-eggs/
======
CarolineW
What has this title got to do with the linked article? Am I missing something?

~~~
CrankyBear
Whoops! Nothing. Total misfire. My apologies.

